# New Scape for my 75g



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here are the first pics of my 75g after moving it into the basement:



Jim should be giving me a few C. balansea to help fill in the left rear corner and hide the filter tubing in the next couple of days but I still need something for the space to the right of center. My idea is to maybe get some HC from Erik and use that along the front where the majority of the C. lucens is. Then I can use the C. lucens as a border around the HC in the center area of the tank. Anyone else have any ideas?

The rocks will eventually be covered in some type of moss and the wood may have some moss placed on it also if I get the motivation to tie it on. I just hate tying moss!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Mess with the branches a little more, it could be better, and you have a lot of room to play with.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, 75 gallons. That looks pretty nice, actually. How's aquascaping a bigger aquarium like that? The largest I have is a 29 gallon, although I'm thinking about getting a 50 or a 75 sometime.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I find it easier than the smaller tanks though sometimes I don't feel like I have enough plants in the tank. When you pack enough in to look right, it is overgrown within a week or two. To me, a 75g has just the right dimensions hieght to width wise. 

The extra 6" of front to back space makes a world of difference too. My 55g tanks never seemed to look right, they just didn't have the depth a 75g has. The tank still needs some work but it has taken me all week to get this far 

Like turtlehead mentioned, the wood needs some work but until I am ready to tie the moss on it, the wood is staying as it is  Maybe I can get a few volunteeers to help tie moss at the September meeting. Did I mention how much I hate to tie moss to stuff?


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I kind of lucked out with my 29 gallon...it's about the right size/shape for my room to look nice. The basement is still unoccupied territory though, and there's no size limit because there's really no damage that can be done with the weight. The only problem is the cost to setup a tank that big in there, hehe. I can barely get my 29 gallon going right, and I'm already thinking about setting up new tanks...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just wait until you see some of the tanks at the meetings, you'll be planning on setting up another one. Almost everyone has at least 3 tanks now. That plant bug bites pretty hard


----------

